# Nhiều mẹ đã hỏi mình là mình đã bao giờ rơi vào tâm trạng nản hay muốn con bỏ Grapeseed chưa?



## Giang Nguyễn (21/8/20)

Nhiều mẹ đã hỏi mình là mình đã bao giờ rơi vào tâm trạng nản hay muốn con bỏ Grapeseed chưa?


Phải chia sẻ với các mẹ là ngay từ đầu mục tiêu đầu tiên của mình khi cho con tiếp cận với tiếng anh từ sớm, và học GrapeSEED đó là mong mỏi cho con có khả năng giao tiếp ngôn ngữ Anh (Nghe - Nói) một cách tự nhiên nhất. Mong con có thể nghe hiểu mọi người nói tiếng anh và khi con nói mọi người có thể hiểu. Và đặc biệt quan trọng là con sẽ không gặp bất cứ 1 rào cản nào, 1 sự e ngại nào hay sợ hãi khi phải nghe hoặc nói chuyện với người nước ngoài bằng tiếng anh.




Bắt nguồn từ hạn chế của cách học tiếng anh xưa cũ mà lớp 8x như mình ngày xưa. Đọc và viết có thể rất ok nhưng khi cất tiếng nói thì e ngại do sợ phát âm sai, so ngại hay xấu hổ hoặc thậm chí có nhiều người có thể nghe hiểu chút ít nhưng không thể mở miệng nói dù chỉ là 1 câu giới thiệu đơn giản về bản thân. Nói cách khác thời của mình thì biết đọc, biết viết nhưng lại “câm - điếc”. Bên cạnh đó, thời xưa mình học tiếng anh toàn bằng hình thức học qua sách vở, các quyển 365 đề mục ngữ pháp, động từ.... và qua việc luyện đề. Phải nói rằng về việc học ngữ pháp chăm hay không bằng tay quen, học lý thuyết, luyện đề, luyện bài, luyện nhiều làm nhiều.. cứ chăm chỉ học và học miệt mài thì các thì - Thời cấu trúc cũng nằm trong lòng bàn tay.....thế nhưng nghe nói lại là 1 kỹ năng mà tới khi học đại học mình mới được 1 giảng viên yêu nghề dạy cho bảng Phiên âm quốc tế do sinh viên nói sai ngay từ câu “Hello &Thank You”. Từ đó mình mới biết cách học đọc cho đúng, dùng từ điển phiên âm của Oxford....mặc dù vậy, do thói quen nói sai khó bỏ, để chuyển từ cách phát âm sai sang đúng là cả 1 vấn đề lớn.


Và quan điểm của mình là :”trước tiên nghe nói tốt, sau đó phát triển đọc và viết sau”.


Và do vậy câu trả lời câu hỏi đầu tiên:” Đã bao giờ thấy nản hay muốn con bỏ học GrapeSEED chưa?” Thì câu trả lời là “Chưa bao giờ!” - Cho tới thời điểm này mình vô cùng hài lòng về những gì GrapeSEED mang lại cho con mình.

...

Đối với mình, GrapeSEED là công cụ/phương pháp để con mình phát huy khả năng nghe nói. Mình sẽ tận dụng ưu thế này của GrapeSEED cho con mình lâu nhất có thể...


Chậm nhưng chắc - mưa dầm thấm lâu là cách học GrapeSEED đối với mình. Thà hi sinh thời gian, thà rằng lâu hơn chút chứ mình nhất định không muốn con mình đánh mất khả năng nghe nói mà GS mang lại, nhất định không muốn con mình “câm - điếc” với tiếng Anh...


Mong muốn duy nhất của mình là các bạn của con mình sẽ cùng đồng lòng để tiếp tục đi xa hơn nữa cùng với GrapeSEED.


Liên hệ tư vấn lớp học tiếng Anh GrapeSEED

Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy

Địa chỉ: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Hotline: 0902.270.788

Website: https://activeandbrightenglish.com/home

Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/activeandbrightenglish/


----------

